# 2019 Dargel Kat Build



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm going to start this thread over using my desktop instead of my phone to be sure the pictures load correctly. So here is is - from start to finish.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*More laminating....*

making it strong like bull.....


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Stringers...*

and fuel tank belly.....


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Floor*

and front/rear compartments....


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Adding some color....*

Ain't she purty?


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Time to begin the finish out....*

Aluminum, wiring, etc.....


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Getting closer...*

Starting to take shape.....


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Almost done....*

Dargel displayed her at TIFT this past weekend, but I will take delivery tomorrow. The front platform was the only piece that still needs to be installed.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*One more....*

Turned out exactly like I had hoped....


----------



## Micheletti (Feb 14, 2012)

I likey!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice, that should fly with the 350 on the back...


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow!!! Looks like Cleve and company knocked this one out of the park. Can't wait to hear some performance numbers once you get her out. Congrats on one beautiful boat. Very happy for you Trent, envious but happy.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Front cooler rack....*

This is the last piece of furniture being installed. I chose to place a 75 Yeti up front to accomplish a few different goals. I can cast off it, use it for storage, and free up the front deck to dance under the moon with my lovely wife. ( I give up trying to make these pictures come out right)


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Let us know how that Suzuki TRP does. Sweet boat.


TH


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Love it! Really curious though, why turn the console top to the back? Isn't it hard to reach to the bottom??


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

RubiconAg said:


> Love it! Really curious though, why turn the console top to the back? Isn't it hard to reach to the bottom??


If you are referring to the top cooler being on the inside of the windshield, that is the new Dargel console. Actually, that top box will become a dry storage/glove compartment for me. The drinks will go in the Yeti behind the console and the fish boxes/live wells are on the front of the console.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

A


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

She is a "LOOKER"!!!!


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice...congrats!!


----------



## hooked15 (Nov 21, 2017)

That is a beautiful rig... When you get the chance post up some performance numbers! I am curious how that duo prop 350 will work on the big kat. Now its time to go get that pretty boat all dirty!


----------



## Txsparky63 (Jul 22, 2016)

Pretty boat
Nice job!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*She floats....*

Splashed the Solo Good Vibes for the first time last night. The power-assist steering is amazing. And that 350 is a beast. To be clear, I am not a speed freak, and there is nothing scientific about this. But I easily hit 51 MPH at 5000 RPM's and I still had throttle. I am also still learning the trim for optimal performance. There were four of us on the boat with only about 30 gallons of fuel. As I learn more, I will share.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

looks great!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That's a great looking ride


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

That thing is a beauty


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

WOW!!! Looks great! When you get more information on the 350 let us know how it performs, very interested!! 

I like the cooler idea up front. How does it perform in real bumpy rough conditions? Is it pretty secure or does it bounce around in the rack?


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thank you....*



aggiefishinDr said:


> WOW!!! Looks great! When you get more information on the 350 let us know how it performs, very interested!!
> 
> I like the cooler idea up front. How does it perform in real bumpy rough conditions? Is it pretty secure or does it bounce around in the rack?


The Yeti is very snug in the rack, and I have it further secured with a locked tab that keeps it from getting stolen. I haven't been in very rough conditions yet, but the way it is secured would make it almost impossible to bounce around, regardless of conditions.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

You spared no expense and looks beautiful. Way to step up to the plate and knock it out of the park.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of engine, really nice rig


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thanks...*

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Montie (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks puro valle! :cheers:


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Montie said:


> Looks puro valle!


Glad to see I am reppin' my barrio well.


----------



## texasstyle (Aug 22, 2012)

twelfth man said:


> The Yeti is very snug in the rack, and I have it further secured with a locked tab that keeps it from getting stolen. I haven't been in very rough conditions yet, but the way it is secured would make it almost impossible to bounce around, regardless of conditions.


Turned out awesome! Do you mind posting a picture of the locking tab cooler rack?


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

sweet set up cant wait to hear numbers...51 is getting it 

hows the hole shot?


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Aggieross05 said:


> sweet set up cant wait to hear numbers...51 is getting it
> 
> hows the hole shot?


Its almost comical the ease of which I jumped up on plane. I was laughing, and my wife didn't understand what I was laughing at. I have a video of it, but posting a video on here is WAY above my pay grade. Hell, I can't even get a picture to come out right side up.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

That rig should run way over 51. That 25 Kat will do over 51 with a 250 SHO. You should be 60's with that setup.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Your "model's" smile is as big as yours and that says everything!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> That rig should run way over 51. That 25 Kat will do over 51 with a 250 SHO. You should be 60's with that setup.


Yes, I suspect it will likely hit 62-65 once I figure out the trim and get comfy driving it. But again, I am not about speed. It is much more important to me to get up shallow than to blaze in at 60. With that being said, I can clearly see that my cruising speed will likely increase.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

finaddiction said:


> Your "model's" smile is as big as yours and that says everything!


Thank you. Might take this time to give my wife some props. She is literally in the fight of her wife with Stage 4 breast cancer. When she was first diagnosed in 2015, she told everyone she didn't want pity, she just wanted prayers and good vibes. So over time, Solo Good Vibes became our family mantra. So this boat is a tribute to her and the amazing strength, determination and faith she has shown me and our four daughters throughout this process. I am going to have some decals made with our logo, and if anyone would like to display one on their boat to remind you to live life daily for the gift that it is, I can likely make them available in time.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

twelfth man said:


> Thank you. Might take this time to give my wife some props. She is literally in the fight of her wife with Stage 4 breast cancer. When she was first diagnosed in 2015, she told everyone she didn't want pity, she just wanted prayers and good vibes. So over time, Solo Good Vibes became our family mantra. So this boat is a tribute to her and the amazing strength, determination and faith she has shown me and our four daughters throughout this process. I am going to have some decals made with our logo, and if anyone would like to display one on their boat to remind you to live life daily for the gift that it is, I can likely make them available in time.


Count me in for one!! I am in the process (albeit slow) of trying to determine how I want a KAT layed out. I really like several of your designs, thaks for sharing.

What do you have on the dash? Electronic wise? Do you have the front console bin as a insulated cooler/live well?


----------



## trumanrgv1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Being a recent survivor of Stage II Lymphoma, she and your family have the right mindset. When diagnosed, I lived to work, never taking time for my faimly... but after the last 3 years I learned to live life every day and make memories, because after all is said and done, we will be the sum of the memories of those around us. 

Prayers and good vibes sent your way, see you guys out on the water.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'll take one of the decals and will add your wife to our prayer list.


TH


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Fine looking ride 12thman and I will pray for your wife.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> I'll take one of the decals and will add your wife to our prayer list.
> 
> TH


X2


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Cooler rack*



texasstyle said:


> Turned out awesome! Do you mind posting a picture of the locking tab cooler rack?


For those of you that have asked, here is the cooler rack and locking tabs. I removed the locks for the picture so that you could see how they work. To be clear, they are not theft proof, but it will just make them work a bit harder to get them out.

And although I have a degree from one of the finest universities on this planet, and operate a highly profitable business, I will be damned if I can figure out to post a picture right side up. So sorry about that.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Twelfth, 
After having several coolers stolen I've been looking at a similar locking design. I think one other way to make yours slightly more secure would be to make the bar that drops down through the cooler an upside down "U" shape with two holes for the lock, one on the inner side of the bar and the other on the outside. That way the "U" bar is truly holding the cooler to the mount, which would prevent a thief from just bending the angled tab straight up and lifting the cooler out.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Just cut the zip ties and take it!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

RubiconAg said:


> Twelfth,
> After having several coolers stolen I've been looking at a similar locking design. I think one other way to make yours slightly more secure would be to make the bar that drops down through the cooler an upside down "U" shape with two holes for the lock, one on the inner side of the bar and the other on the outside. That way the "U" bar is truly holding the cooler to the mount, which would prevent a thief from just bending the angled tab straight up and lifting the cooler out.


That's a good idea RubiconAg. Something else I am seriously considering is getting a stencil and painting on the cooler: STOLEN or THIS COOLER HAS BEEN STOLEN. Maybe that would seriously decrease its value on the black market. That, or filling it with rattlesnakes when not in use.


----------



## Dixiedream (Jan 21, 2010)

I vote for Rattlesnakes when itâ€™s stored in places other than Los Fresnos lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Look at Deny locks. Out of San Antonio as well
https://denylocks.com

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## trumanrgv1 (Nov 10, 2017)

twelfth man said:


> For those of you that have asked, here is the cooler rack and locking tabs. I removed the locks for the picture so that you could see how they work. To be clear, they are not theft proof, but it will just make them work a bit harder to get them out.
> 
> And although I have a degree from one of the finest universities on this planet, and operate a highly profitable business, I will be damned if I can figure out to post a picture right side up. So sorry about that.


Being a technology expert, I can teach you how to fix the picture issues... for the low low buddy price of a fishing tip lol


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

awesome build, any more time behind the wheel? I was wondering what speed it cruised at between 4600 and 4800 RPM.

Thanks and gig'em


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Time on the water....*

I have had her out almost every weekend for the last month. I am not a speed guy, and have had her loaded up with my girls and friends almost the entire time. But it seems the happy spot is about 45 mph at about 4500 RPM's. I have had her over 50 a few times, and truly didn't even realize it. This motor sitting higher doesn't require nearly as much trim as the 250 did. I would think 55-59 is very attainable with the right load and trim. But again, it would take a storm popping up or a sale on Woodford Reserve for me to feel the need to go that fast.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Beautiful rig! I noticed the SoloGoodVibes logo on the console and with my wifeâ€™s help put it all together. Turns out our wives are friends through cancer and my wife wears her sologoodvibes shirt all the time. Congratulations on the boat and continued prayers for your wife and family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Specsniper said:


> Beautiful rig! I noticed the SoloGoodVibes logo on the console and with my wifeâ€™s help put it all together. Turns out our wives are friends through cancer and my wife wears her sologoodvibes shirt all the time. Congratulations on the boat and continued prayers for your wife and family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YESSIR! I have followed your wife's journey as well. We are both married to superstars. Would love the opportunity to fish together sometime. If you ever find yourself south of the checkpoint, please let me know. All the best to you and your family......


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

45mph at 4500 rpm is great (to me anyway) for that size boat. Cool rig keep us updated on that new motor


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Liked the basket under your seats so much I’m building one for myself. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Tburford87 said:


> Liked the basket under your seats so much Iâ€™m building one for myself. Thanks for the idea!


Awesome! Let us see the finished product when done!


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

twelfth man said:


> For those of you that have asked, here is the cooler rack and locking tabs. I removed the locks for the picture so that you could see how they work. To be clear, they are not theft proof, but it will just make them work a bit harder to get them out.
> 
> And although I have a degree from one of the finest universities on this planet, and operate a highly profitable business, I will be damned if I can figure out to post a picture right side up. So sorry about that.


If that bar is not riveted to the chest I would do that, can't just bend it up that way. On top of that I would put a lock on the lid so they can't just open it to get to those bars.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

Dargel sure got a nice boat out of Dave Anderson.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

Have you ever taken a Dargel offshore ? Iâ€™m just curious because the transom really favors an inshore shallow draft cat such as my Tran Cat . Iâ€™ve gone offshore quite a few times and my tran cat really busts the chop nicely . Where it doesnâ€™t do good is in following seas . Iâ€™ve had a few come up over the stern and flush the deck on the way in . Itâ€™s not a huge issue as Iâ€™ve got scuppers . I was simply curious as your boat really favors mine in stern area . Btw, beautiful boat !


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

El gato 24 said:


> Have you ever taken a Dargel offshore ? Iâ€™m just curious because the transom really favors an inshore shallow draft cat such as my Tran Cat . Iâ€™ve gone offshore quite a few times and my tran cat really busts the chop nicely . Where it doesnâ€™t do good is in following seas . Iâ€™ve had a few come up over the stern and flush the deck on the way in . Itâ€™s not a huge issue as Iâ€™ve got scuppers . I was simply curious as your boat really favors mine in stern area . Btw, beautiful boat !


Gato, yes! This is my second Kat, and I have had them both offshore. My previous Kat, as far as 44 miles out. You certainly want to be smart about it, and I usually set my limit at 3 footers. Although I have been out twice when things got a little sketchy, and clearly worse conditions than were forecast. The Kat handled it well, and like everything else offshore, just needs to be treated with the proper respect. This is truly the most versatile boat on the bay. I have had my Kats everywhere from 44 miles offshore to the back of Cullen in inches of water. Some of the times I appreciate the Kat the most is when its lunchtime, and I scoot across the bay from Duncan to Jim's in a straight line into the wind cruising at 40 MPH. No need to hug the shore at all in the Kat. Happy to answer any more questions. Feel free to send me a DM.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

twelfth man said:


> Tburford87 said:
> 
> 
> > Liked the basket under your seats so much I'm building one for myself. Thanks for the idea!
> ...


Just have to bolt it back in. Thanks again!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

Tburford87 said:


> Just have to bolt it back in. Thanks again!


Looks great! Glad to serve as a bit of inspritation. I love having that basket there.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

What does she draft at rest? and what depth do you need for hole shot?


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

troutsupport said:


> What does she draft at rest? and what depth do you need for hole shot?


My Kat drafts right at 9 inches at rest. Dargel quotes 12" needed on a soft bottom and 16" on hard sand. I use 15" as a standard for what is needed on my boat. Anytime I drift into less than that or the tide starts giving out, I am up and gone.


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Listed for sale.....*

For anyone that has followed the build, and a bit of my personal story, we lost my wife on November 30th. As such, my parenting duties have trumped my time on the water, and I have listed the boat for sale.

Check it out in the classifieds if interested. Brand new boat - loaded.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy **** man, so sorry to hear this. I really enjoyed this thread. Prayers sent for you, your family.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, sorry to hear this and sorry for your loss


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent. 
Good luck with the sale. 
One heck of a boat.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Prayers for you and your family. I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

A lot of good guys & gals in this 2COOL family praying and keeping you and your family in our thoughts. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mattfox (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was in our prayers.

TH


----------

